# UMC ammo any good?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Wal Mart has UMC ammo at 48.95 per 250. I think that is a great price considering the cost of ammo these days. Here the Win white box goes for 16.95 per 100. Question is this good ammo for say a Walther P1, Walther P99c and CZ75BD for pratice.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I us it for my Sig226 9mm, never had a problem with these rounds at the range. I live in Illinois; bass pro shop has the umc rounds for the same price.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

This ammo is just fine for range shooting. It was priced at $45 per 250 here a week ago, now it's up to $55. Then again, out WWB at walmart is $18.42 per 100. I say go buy as much as you can and get to shootin 

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My XDs eat it like candy... but then... they eat anything like candy.

Shoots fine, accurate...

No Problemo


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

UMC is the generic Remington label. Should work just fine.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You might mention what caliber you are talking about when you discuss good prices as good is different for different calibers. Not everybody knows what caliber you are talking about when you mention a model number or brand Pistol. UMC as the others said is good GP ammo. 

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

With the guns he listed and the prices, I assumed 9mm.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> With the guns he listed and the prices, I assumed 9mm.


I didn't doubt you would know Mike. It was just a suggestion to make it easy for some others. Not all Model Numbers spell out caliber unless you know the codes. I don't care anymore as I roll my own.

:smt1099


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I have never had a problem with it and I think it is cleaner then WWB..


----------

